# Bluetooth peripheral automatic handling



## sdalu (May 2, 2020)

Is there a way to automatically detect nearby bluetooth peripheral (say headset or smartphone) and perform the necessary action to use them? (for headset run virtual_oss, or for smartphone  allow file transfers).

The only idea that came to me is having cronjob performing `hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry`, but surely there must be better ways


----------

